# fuel for maxima



## bkcupid (Jul 12, 2005)

Just wanted to know which grade type fuel should be used for a 97 maxima. I currently use 93 fuel, but with the current prices pockets are getting real slim. Is this the only type of fuel to be used to keep the engine effective or can i at least use 91 fuel?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

bkcupid said:


> Just wanted to know which grade type fuel should be used for a 97 maxima. I currently use 93 fuel, but with the current prices pockets are getting real slim. Is this the only type of fuel to be used to keep the engine effective or can i at least use 91 fuel?


you can run 87 octane if you want. I believe, correct me if im wrong here, but only the 2001+ model years actually have premium unleaded recommended stickers on the fuel caps. BUT...if premium is recommended, it shouldnt knock but you might experience diminished power. 

BTW, its only a couple dollars difference w/ the fill up betwene reg and premium


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You should be using premium for all 4th gen and up Maximas. The VQ30/VQ35de engines are high compression motors.

By running a lower octane you will definitely see diminished performance/mpg.
Why? Because the engine senses knock and is retarding the timing.

The problems you have by using lower octane is _not worth_ the extra $.10-.20 you save per gallon.


----------



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

i use 93 at all times


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

remember though that 'premium' is designated at 89 or higher octane, not necessarily 91 or 93 minimum.

the ECUs are also designed to compensate and dial back a bit of timing in the case you fill it with 87. I can't tell you how many people out there fill their VQs with 87 octane and have never had a problem. it won't hurt it, they're designed for it. you're only losing a couple horses at most by goign to 87 octane.

Hell, I've got a Jim wolf ECU and I run 87 octane on it when I'm cruising on the highway or driving around town. only when I'm at the road course do I run it dry (on the way) and fill up with 93.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> remember though that 'premium' is designated at 89 or higher octane, not necessarily 91 or 93 minimum.
> 
> the ECUs are also designed to compensate and dial back a bit of timing in the case you fill it with 87. I can't tell you how many people out there fill their VQs with 87 octane and have never had a problem. it won't hurt it, they're designed for it. you're only losing a couple horses at most by goign to 87 octane.
> 
> Hell, I've got a Jim wolf ECU and I run 87 octane on it when I'm cruising on the highway or driving around town. only when I'm at the road course do I run it dry (on the way) and fill up with 93.


yea, but for 4th gens, it recommends 91+ octane.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

again... recommended is one thing, required is another.


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

The fuel ssticker for mine says to use 87 Unleaded for maxiumum performance recommends Premium gas.


----------

